# Cigar Live Q&A - Greetings Club Stogie members



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi, I'm Frank. I go by tx_tuff at Cigar Live where I currently am a moderator.

In a classic case of not listening to his own inclinations which were.."just shut up and keep your head low" Da Klugs had an idea. And, as he apparently is not a smart man (his own words!), suggested it to Jon Caputo. The idea being, that it might be a good for a little cross board Q&A to kind of break the ice before we are thrown into the big mixing pot.

Like most "boss types" he suggested that Dave run with it which is why you see him at Cigar Live. Reciprocally, I (Frank aka tx_tuff) who apparently is as dumb as Dave by volunteering for this duty is doing the same thing over here at Club Stogie. Please pray for the both of us.

A little about me. I have been smoking cigars for almost five years. The first ciagr forum I found was CigarSmokers back in 2005, at the time it was a very slow board. I was away for awhile because of lack of computer and wife. Well got a divorce, a new computer and headed back to CigarSmokers. From a thread there I followed a link to Cigar Live for a cigar review. I haven't looked back since. I have been there for 17 months and have over 8000 posts and am a Mod. It has become a very close family to me and I have meant a ton of friends there. At the time it really was a new begining for me.

My purpose here is twofold, answer any questions any of you might have about Cigar Live; and learn more about the culture you have built here. Every cigar board has what I call "the pride of culture" that which the collective members sweat has built. Hopefully, the process has benefit for all. Along the way I hope to have a few of the other CL homed folks chime in so it's not just "Frank's view of CL".

Anyway, thanks for having me here and please ask any question on any topic you want. I'll do my best to provide an honest opinion and hope you do the same for my questions.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Welcome to the jungle Frank. :bl Good to have 'ya onboard.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Welcome to CS.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

welcome Frank...:ss


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Welcome and thanks for the introduction:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Howdy Frank! :cb


----------



## Anthem (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Hi Frank and welcome to Club Stogie :ss


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Welcome Frank and other CL posters! I think we all can appreciate what we have, and look forward to what the future will bring. :tu


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

If anybody has any questions about CL jump right on in!


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Hey Frank -

No questions about CL yet - I'm new enough to all this ti be guilty of never having been on that site before. Maybe it's about time I checked it out - though it seems I will be soon enough. 

Excellent of you to join us ahead of the game.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Welcome Frank, I joined Cigar Live a few days ago after reading the thread about being bought. I received a very warm welcome there and I hope you find the same here. :tu


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



tx_tuff said:


> If anybody has any questions about CL jump right on in!


Do you guys really light the head and smoke the foot like I heard?

LOL, just kidding. Welcome aboard! :bl


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

No questions


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

So far nothing but warm welcomes :ss


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Welcome Frank.:chk


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



tx_tuff said:


> My purpose here is twofold, answer any questions any of you might have about Cigar Live; and learn more about the culture you have built here.


Welcome to the jungle and thanks for the offer to answer questions.

I have heard that cigar live members look kinda like the picture down below ... so I have a question ...... don't the snakes sometimes nip at the cigars?

TIA for the answer .... hopefully Dave will receive equally erudite questions on CL :tu.










I keed I keed....


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Welcome, Frank.


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Welcome Frank


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



tzaddi said:


> Welcome, hope your mission is a success, talk to one of the other moderators and they can put this introduction in the "New Gorillas" forum. You will probably get a bigger response and you know the old saying, "when in Rome..." :tu:ss


do as the Greek?


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Welcome to the jungle:bl


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Shall this be the usual initiation....bullwhip and a box of Swishers? :rofl:

Welcome to the mad, mad Jungle!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



SeanGAR said:


> Welcome to the jungle and thanks for the offer to answer questions.
> 
> I have heard that cigar live members look kinda like the picture down below ... so I have a question ...... don't the snakes sometimes nip at the cigars?
> 
> ...


hell Sean, they all cant look as good as me :ss


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



TheTraveler said:


> Do you guys really light the head and smoke the foot like I heard?
> 
> LOL, just kidding. Welcome aboard! :bl


Believe it or not it has happened LOL but not with me :tu


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



TheTraveler said:


> Do you guys really light the head and smoke the foot like I heard?
> 
> LOL, just kidding. Welcome aboard! :bl


no, we actually light the sticks in the center. that way no matter what end we puff on its always lit


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

I wore my "all meat" suit today.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



tzaddi said:


> Welcome, hope your mission is a success, talk to one of the other moderators and they can put this introduction in the "New Gorillas" forum. You will probably get a bigger response and you know the old saying, "when in Rome..." :tu:ss


Well this is more then a intro for me, I did that in new gorillas. This thread is so members here, if they want, can learn more about CiagrLive, one of the forums Club Stogie will be merging with.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

 Okay, I will throw a question at ya based on a personal observation.

Over the past year or so I have noticed a shift in the way questions are answered here. In the past a newbie would ask a question and would be met with direction to the sticky's and search function. These days I see a lot more tolerance of newbies and see their questions being answered each time with patients and welcome from the group. Have you seen this trend at CL as well?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



Da Klugs said:


> I wore my "all meat" suit today.


You do look good in green ....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



jcarlton said:


> Okay, I will throw a question at ya based on a personal observation.
> 
> Over the past year or so I have noticed a shift in the way questions are answered here. In the past a newbie would ask a question and would be met with direction to the sticky's and search function. These days I see a lot more tolerance of newbies and see their questions being answered each time with patients and welcome from the group. Have you seen this trend at CL as well?


This is not a trend with CL but how we do it. We have always tried to stay away from the newbie/FOG way of life. So most of the members at CL and all the mods will answer these kind of questions without saying use the search or check the stickys.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Hey Frank... glad to have you. Probably a good idea in the scheme of things.

Maybe you could share a little about the reactions to the sale over at CL and how that board is coping with the changes.

Also, your personal thoughts... both pro and con... on the new direction would be appreciated.

Hope you are enjoying a nice cigar today. :ss


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



Da Klugs said:


> I wore my "all meat" suit today.


Quit taking your Viagra and Cialis at the same time Dave.....:tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



tx_tuff said:


> Well this is more then a intro for me, I did that in new gorillas. This thread is so members here, if they want, can learn more about CiagrLive, one of the forums Club Stogie will be merging with.


Gotcha:tu good luck


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Welcome, Frank. I scanned CL for the first time yesterday and saw a lot of the same hyperbole and genuine concern that has been going on here as well.

You talk about the "pride of culture." How do you describe the CL culture to somebody like me who knows virtually nothing about CL? Is there anything about CL you wish you could change?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



SmokeyJoe said:


> Hey Frank... glad to have you. Probably a good idea in the scheme of things.
> 
> Maybe you could share a little about the reactions to the sale over at CL and how that board is coping with the changes.
> 
> ...


I have read some of the thread over here about the move. And to be honest all you have to do is change the members names and you would not know the difference. Most are worried about change because they feel like CL is family. So have said they are leaving, most have said they will give it a shot. A lot are happy the mods are staying. No death threats that I know of from CL members, but I may just not know. All in all it is the same feeling as here.

To be honest after talking to Jon on the phone I am excited! I think Puff can turn out not just to be a good forum but to be the best website out there when it comes to cigars! Am I siad there will be no CL, well yes I have spent a great deal of time there and love it. But the main thing is to make this new forum a place everybody can still love. We want to take the best of both words and add them together.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



Studebaker said:


> Welcome, Frank. I scanned CL for the first time yesterday and saw a lot of the same hyperbole and genuine concern that has been going on here as well.
> 
> You talk about the "pride of culture." How do you describe the CL culture to somebody like me who knows virtually nothing about CL? Is there anything about CL you wish you could change?


I think the Cultrue there is one of family, and being friendly to each other. Some think to friendly LOL. But we would rather be to friendly then to not give somebody a chance.

I think one thing I might change is maybe condense the forum. It is a bit overwhelming for ew guys and gals. A lot of different sections.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Welcome to the jungle. Or reef as the new case may be.


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

I think cross-board pollination is a great idea. We are much stronger together than we are apart!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

I agree together = stronger!


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Hey Frank, welcome to the Jungle.


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Howdy Frank.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Ok guys logging off for awhile, will do my best to answer questions if there are any when I get back.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



tx_tuff said:


> I agree together = stronger!


Exactly look how strong the League of Nations were and the United Nations are.

Nonetheless, welcome to the puffless jungle.


----------



## BirdDok (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Frank - Because I'm not "in the know," I've tried to follow the thread to see what prompted it.... I'm seeing that there is a merge going on, but don't know any details. Can you explain what's happening and what prompted it, for those of us who are totally clueless?

Thanks!

Signed, Clueless (in more ways than one!)


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



BirdDok said:


> Frank - Because I'm not "in the know," I've tried to follow the thread to see what prompted it.... I'm seeing that there is a merge going on, but don't know any details. Can you explain what's happening and what prompted it, for those of us who are totally clueless?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Signed, Clueless (in more ways than one!)


ClubStogie, CigarLive, Top 25 Ciagrs, and Cigar Review where bought by a new onwer. They will all be merg into one siye called Puff.com.

Read the news here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=189078


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Hey Frank. What you and Dave are doing is commendable. No questions from me, just a welcome, and thank you :tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Do your people hate the name puff.com as much as we do?


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

:bl welcome Frank


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



Rolando said:


> Do your people hate the name puff.com as much as we do?


There ave been grumblings about it. But I look at it as the name doesnt matter as long as the filler is good. Just like haggis, terrible name but...oh wait, bad example. How about scrapple? terrible name great breakfast meat!


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



Rev. Zack said:


> There ave been grumblings about it. But I look at it as the name doesnt matter as long as the filler is good. Just like haggis, terrible name but...oh wait, bad example. How about scrapple? terrible name great breakfast meat!


Hey, haggis gets a bad rap. It's far less horrible than its description. It's just a little... peculiar, that's all.

As for CS, I've only been here for a short time, but I can say that I have seen almost NO evidence of actual baby-eating, except on holidays, but who doesn't eat a nice, fat, tender baby once in a while? It's not like we're dancing around naked, or worshiping Satan (not counting the Devil Site), or anything.


----------



## BirdDok (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



tx_tuff said:


> ClubStogie, CigarLive, Top 25 Ciagrs, and Cigar Review where bought by a new onwer. They will all be merg into one siye called Puff.com.
> 
> Read the news here http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=189078


Probably 'splains why I can't find any CS merchandise!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



PerpetualNoob said:


> Hey, haggis gets a bad rap. It's far less horrible than its description. It's just a little... peculiar, that's all.


I'm just not one for the kidneys...when I make it I just use bits of meat, wont put the lung, kidneys, and other dogfood bits.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



Rev. Zack said:


> I'm just not one for the kidneys...when I make it I just use bits of meat, wont put the lung, kidneys, and other dogfood bits.


I knew what was in it, but I had never tried it until I was in the Motherland last year. It sounds revolting, bit it wasn't. It's not something I would want to eat every day, and I can easily see how someone would be too repulsed to ever try it in the first place. Slice it and fry it in a skillet. I'm originally from the southern US, and we have much the same culinary tradition as the Scots: If it's not fried, it's probably not really food.


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



PerpetualNoob said:


> Hey, haggis gets a bad rap. It's far less horrible than its description. It's just a little... peculiar, that's all.


Yeah, yeah...that is sort of like the line "this is only going to hurt a little bit".

Was given haggis as a kid by friend of my parents [they were scottish I think] while we were living in the UK. I think I just finished gagging yesterday...


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Hey did you guys forget your Ritalin?


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



Laserjock said:


> Yeah, yeah...that is sort of like the line "this is only going to hurt a little bit".
> 
> Was given haggis as a kid by friend of my parents [they were scottish I think] while we were living in the UK. I think I just finished gagging yesterday...


I won't deny that it has a seriously alien quality to it, like, "Martian alien". I'm no world food expert, but I don't know of anything quite like it anywhere else in the world. I've seen the fat, bald-headed guy on Travel Chanel so I know plenty of other people eat far, far stranger things. It's not ambrosia, or anything, so if you hate it you will probably always hate it, and it's not a taste that's worth cultivating. I wouldn't turn it down, but I also wouldn't go out of my way to get it, either.

What you're willing to eat, and how far you're willing to go to make it palatable, is a function of just how hungry you are, and what your other options are.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*

Welcome, Frank!!! :tu
Good idea, and it's a good thing you and Dave are doing.
I can't say that I have any interest in learning about CL, but that's not a bad thing. I don't have any interest in a lot of things. 
I suppose once you get a look around CS you'll see that the guys have a great respect for one another, and they are genuinely concerned about each other. There's a lot of good-natured ribbing, and it's always well received and pretty tame by internet standards.
Up until the Great Assimilation began and tempers got riled, you just didn't see comments that were insensitive or meant in a hurtful fashion. 
Anyone could jump right on in and they're were welcomed much the same as you've been. 
I guess the only question I could ask is, "Do you feel that CL may be looser than CS, so far as tolerance of guys acting like dickheads?"
I think that's probably my only real fear in all this, that the Puff will be run over with new and unfamiliar attitudes that will raise the tempers of the guys here, in turn bringing out the worst in our guys, adding fuel to the great big downhill shit snowball that's just finally starting to slow down.
All this recent mess came from just dropping Jon into the mix, and he seems like a good guy with the best of intentions. 
Imagine the fallout from adding a bunch of "personalities" to one big mix, ya know? I suppose we have our own guys that may stir the pot, and we love them just the same, but they're our friends. I just mention that because I know it's a two-way street.
I know what to expect from our mods, and it's awesome. They keep things reigned in with love and mutual respect. There's not a heavy handed one in the bunch, and they're easy to agree with. They're easy to agree to disagree with, too.
I suppose I'd like to hear how you guys deal with "personalities" and thoughts on where you draw the line?


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



jcarlton said:


> Hey did you guys forget your Ritalin?


I was just exhausted from talking and reading about Puff for eight straight days.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



shilala said:


> I suppose we have our own guys that may stir the pot


Where's Al?


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



massphatness said:


> Where's Al?


*BOOYAH!!! *You've been called out!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



massphatness said:


> Where's Al?


He is on Ebay selling a birthday video, hey you seen what I did with my Ritalin?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



shilala said:


> I guess the only question I could ask is, "Do you feel that CL may be looser than CS, so far as tolerance of guys acting like dickheads?"
> I think that's probably my only real fear in all this, that the Puff will be run over with new and unfamiliar attitudes that will raise the tempers of the guys here, in turn bringing out the worst in our guys, adding fuel to the great big downhill shit snowball that's just finally starting to slow down.
> All this recent mess came from just dropping Jon into the mix, and he seems like a good guy with the best of intentions.
> Imagine the fallout from adding a bunch of "personalities" to one big mix, ya know? I suppose we have our own guys that may stir the pot, and we love them just the same, but they're our friends. I just mention that because I know it's a two-way street.
> ...


dealing with dickheads is one thing we have dealt with. as long as they aren't attacking anyone or ripping people off we are fine, but as it ALWAYS goes with dickheads, they wind up doing bad things and pay the consequences.

CL is very similar in its moderating practices (we try not to be heavy handed). We have alot of personalities on CL and they will get along here. In fact, I have herfed with some of you at Uncle Mikeys.

as for where to draw the line? personal attacks and spam. breaking the written rules has a tiered approach for dealing with it.


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

hi and welcome aboard!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Frank!

Are you a Red Sox fan? :ss


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I am concerned that the forum will be so large that it will lose it community feel and I will be a tiny little lost puffer fish.

Here are my general questions:

1. Am I gonna get lost like Nemo?

2. MCS has not chimed in yet but we need to know if you guys like cake?

3. What size tinfoil hat do you wear?

4. What is your favorite flavor of jelly?

[Edit] ... and welcome to CS noob.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Cake flavored jelly - now that sounds nice!

I don't have a question but I do have an idea: a rumble - CS style. Anyone want to group bomb some random guys at CL? I'm down for a pipe tobacco rumble too if that's the way it's gotta be. I don't have much firepower on my own but I could definitely aid the cause.

Hell, the way I see it is this: if you're going to get wet you may as well dive in nicely instead of belly-flopping!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Hi,

I'm silly. Are there any silly people on Cigar Live? Do you think you might like me? Do you think anybody on Cigar Live might like me?

Thanks,

BCS


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

cbsmokin said:


> I am concerned that the forum will be so large that it will lose it community feel and I will be a tiny little lost puffer fish.
> 
> Here are my general questions:
> 
> ...


1. no, unless you like getting lost

2. cake?

3. 7 7/8

4. dont like jelly, prefer strawberry jam


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm silly. Are there any silly people on Cigar Live? Do you think you might like me? Do you think anybody on Cigar Live might like me?
> 
> ...


read these 2 posts:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showt...ight=norwegian

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showt...ight=norwegian

that was silly, you'll be fine...I still have those flor de baloney cigars BTW


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Rev. Zack said:


> read these 2 posts:
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showt...ight=norwegian
> 
> ...


 This is what the links show. Is this some kind of conspiracy?
jk. Welcome
*Not Found*

The requested URL /forum/showt...ight=norwegian was not found on this server.
Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
Apache/2.0.63 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.0.63 OpenSSL/0.9.8b mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 PHP/5.2.5 Server at www.cigarlive.com Port 80


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm silly. Are there any silly people on Cigar Live? Do you think you might like me? Do you think anybody on Cigar Live might like me?
> 
> ...


They cant love ya like we do Cap!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I just joined this forums at the begining of this month. Therefore I do not have any questions. I do have a comment, if I may. 

The warm welcome that I received here was like nothing I have ever experienced. It is so great that I have found so many awesome people that share the same hobby/addiction as me. In just two weeks I already feel like this is my friends/family. I too was shaken up by the selling of the site. I had finally found what I had been looking for and it is all about to change. I for one are not affraid of change, but the postings that I have been reading after the news of the site selling began to feel as if the presence here was in chaos, which is understandable. Keep in mind I am a newbie but I believe we should embrace the change and welcome everyone from all sites with open arms. If not things will just go down hill. Maybe we can look at it as not loosing our site but gaining more family. 

Again this is just my opinion and I hope for the best. 

Welcome Frank and everyone else from CL and any other site that may have been purchased for the "Great" merge. :bl


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cigarmark said:


> This is what the links show. Is this some kind of conspiracy?
> jk. Welcome


yes it is a conspiracy, your computer will now send me all of your cigars. dont ask me how it happens, it just does.

anyway

here it is, start the first post at #13

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=332

and is continued here:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=351


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you CL guys for posting here! No questions, really, happy to have another fellow kilt wearer- I am actually President of the Clan Montgomery Society www.clanmontgomery.org- so I take wearing the kilt seriously. Haggis would be ok, but I don't like liver. Not a big fan of slaughterhouse scraps shoveled into a sheep's stomach either, quite frankly.

Hopefully we can follow the immortal advice of Rodney King and all get along!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



shilala said:


> I guess the only question I could ask is, "Do you feel that CL may be looser than CS, so far as tolerance of guys acting like dickheads?"
> 
> I know what to expect from our mods, and it's awesome. They keep things reigned in with love and mutual respect. There's not a heavy handed one in the bunch, and they're easy to agree with. They're easy to agree to disagree with, too.
> I suppose I'd like to hear how you guys deal with "personalities" and thoughts on where you draw the line?


Well we don't like putting up with DHeads, but everybody is able to voice their thoughts on CL. The one thing we don't put up with is personal attacks! Personal attacks on members will not be put up with period!

There are many personalities on CL as I am sure there are here as well. We let them shine good or bad as long like I said above there are no personal attacks. We all love ribbing and giving each other a hard time every now and then, and that is welcomed.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> Welcome Aboard Frank!
> 
> Are you a Red Sox fan? :ss


No born and rasied in Houston, I'm for all the home teams!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

cbsmokin said:


> I am concerned that the forum will be so large that it will lose it community feel and I will be a tiny little lost puffer fish.
> 
> Here are my general questions:
> 
> ...


1. We don't want anybody to get lost! Including Nemo.

2. ?

3. You kinding, I just keep my windows at home covered with it and never leave the house!

4. Red seedless Rasberry


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm silly. Are there any silly people on Cigar Live? Do you think you might like me? Do you think anybody on Cigar Live might like me?
> 
> ...


You will fit right in my man!


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome Frank!

Hope we all get to know you better in the future (I suspect we will ). I've never taken a look at Cigar Live so I'm a little curious about it. Here are a few questions that come to mind.


How many members do you have?
 

Do you guys have rankings or anything similar to the Ring Gauge used on CS?


How active are the members in terms of passes/bombings/herfing?
 

How many moderators are there?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

any pantsless activities?


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

BigVito said:


> any pantsless activities?


lol

this could be the best..question..ever

rofl

j


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

BigVito said:


> any pantsless activities?


you're looking at the ringleader...

been a member here since 05 and been a member at CL since the beginning in 07 (that why I havent posted here much since end of 06)


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Welcome Frank!
> 
> Hope we all get to know you better in the future (I suspect we will ). I've never taken a look at Cigar Live so I'm a little curious about it. Here are a few questions that come to mind.
> 
> ...


We have 3,286 members. Keep in mind this is a very young forum, only been around like 18 months.

The only thing we have is a trader rating, we don't have anything like the ring gauge. But my understanding that we will all bring our stats with us to Puff so I'm sure that will be added in some form to Puff.

We are very active when it comes to these things and I'm glad you asked. Right now there is a member who hand made a very very nuce humidor (a true piece of art!). Anyway for this month anybody that bombs another member, for each bomb they get a ticket that goes in the humidor. At the end of the month a winner will be pick. Besides that bombs fly like freaking crazy over there all the time and if you don't watch out you will lose more then an eye!
Passes are an on going thing, and they have their own section. Besides member passes there is also a PIF pass that stays on going and never ends.
Herfs is really why CL was made! We have sections for ever state that includes a calander that our "Statesmen" fill with events. We want all of our members to get out and meet and herf with other members. In Houston where I am at we have a Houston Monthy Herf. Each month is a different host and they pick where the herf will be (B&M, House, Cigar Bar, Wine Bar etc...) We have anywhere from 10 to 30 plus members show up fpr each herf. And on top of the Monthy Herf in Houston we still have members meeting up all the time to smoke. I can't even begin to tell you how many great friends I have meet because of CigarLive and I hope to meet many more because of Cigar Stogie and Puff!

We have 12 Mods, and for the most part we all like each other


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

BigVito said:


> any pantsless activities?


We did have a beach herf this year, I guess that counts


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

tx_tuff said:


> We did have a beach herf this year, I guess that counts


What about assless chaps?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Rev. Zack said:


> you're looking at the ringleader...
> 
> been a member here since 05 and been a member at CL since the beginning in 07 (that why I havent posted here much since end of 06)


can he see me hiding in the bushes?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Welcome...


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

BigVito said:


> can he see me hiding in the bushes?


yes, unless you are wearing your tin foil hat

and assless chaps


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Rev. Zack said:


> yes, unless you are wearing your tin foil hat
> 
> and assless chaps


 I thought that was a bush behind me, is that you?


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Howdy Frank, my name is Travis - TAMU Class of 95.

Used to hunt dove and geese a long time ago in and around Katy as a kid.

Currently living in Cancun, Mexico.

Admirable what you guys are trying to do to ease the transition.

Good luck to you and nice to see a fellow Texan.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Texan in Mexico said:


> Howdy Frank, my name is Travis - TAMU Class of 95.
> 
> Used to hunt dove and geese a long time ago in and around Katy as a kid.
> 
> ...


Travis you and I are what I like to call Texicans! Nice to meet you!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I thought that was a bush behind me, is that you?


sure as hell ain't the tooth fairy


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Rev. Zack said:


> sure as hell ain't the tooth fairy


why would the tooth fairy be looking at a pantsless leader?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

BigVito said:


> why would the tooth fairy be looking at a pantsless leader?


I gotta stop reading the first page and then skipping to the last page in a thread... now I'm too scared to go back and read what came in between.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

BigVito said:


> why would the tooth fairy be looking at a pantsless leader?


the tooth fairy is ALWAYS looking to steal your stuff


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Texan in Mexico said:


> Howdy Frank, my name is Travis - TAMU Class of 95.
> 
> Used to hunt dove and geese a long time ago in and around Katy as a kid.
> 
> ...


Born in Port Arthur.
Graduated from South Park H.S. in Beaumont
I even admit to having 4 sisters living in Vidor.
I live in Slidell, LA
I guess that makes me a Texicajun.

Oh! Got drunk in Katy once with a girl named Katy. She was worth the hangover.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> Born in Port Arthur.
> Graduated from South Park H.S. in Beaumont
> I even admit to having 4 sisters living in Vidor.
> I live in Slidell, LA
> ...


Ha ha Joe that is awesome stuff! Hey Katy is become a hotbed for cigars! There is a Cigar Bar and B&M that are just over a year old, and another new Cigar Bar that just had their Grand Opening a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

tx_tuff said:


> We have 12 Mods, and for the most part we all like each other


One of those "celebrate our differences" issues I guess. :r


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Great Job Frank, thanks for taking this on. Dave "da klugs" is doing a great job answering questions about Club Stogie over at CL. I think we are starting to see that we are not that much different. We all love cigars and hanging out with friends.

I am really liking some of the features here. Everything on this site is very clean and I really have to give it to Paul for creating a great place.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, at least the two of you can kiss and hug and be buddies.


----------



## MNSmoker (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Frank, great to have you in the Jungle! I've lurked over at CL a few times and it seems a lot like CS. There seems to be great camaraderie between the members and it feels like a real community.

I've noticed that you guys have "statesman" on your site. What are the rolls of these "statesman"? 

Are your members active in supporting our troops?

Do you guys have a Habanos forum on your site?

Thanks in advance, and I look forward to meeting more of your members. :tu


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> Well, at least the two of you can kiss and hug and be buddies.


A classic example of no good deed goes unpunished...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25406&highlight=squakers


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

All I'm saying is I'm glad that the two forums can come together...
Scott


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

MNSmoker said:


> Hey Frank, great to have you in the Jungle! I've lurked over at CL a few times and it seems a lot like CS. There seems to be great camaraderie between the members and it feels like a real community.
> 
> I've noticed that you guys have "statesman" on your site. What are the rolls of these "statesman"?
> 
> ...


statesmen are like regional coordinators for herfs and events

yes, there have been quite a few sticks sent over from CL

no, no habanos section, but that will probably change after the rollout


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> A classic example of no good deed goes unpunished...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25406&highlight=squakers


thats a funny thread


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

MNSmoker said:


> Hey Frank, great to have you in the Jungle! I've lurked over at CL a few times and it seems a lot like CS. There seems to be great camaraderie between the members and it feels like a real community.
> 
> I've noticed that you guys have "statesman" on your site. What are the rolls of these "statesman"?
> 
> ...


Statesmen, we have a states section where every state has its own spot. The Statesman's main job is to post events in their starts calendar so members living in that state know about them. They also form herds etc to try and get members out to meet each other. I think it works very well and we have some great groups that get together because of it.

As for Military, we show which members are Military by the color of their name and Military written under it. We have had mass bombings to Military members which included ammo can humidors and around 200 cigars to 7 or 8 different Military members before. We have had going away and coming home Herfs! And members that we trust do many donations for different Military events etc.. We don't have an on going donation for the Military, it looks like Club Stogie does and we will for sure carry that over to Puff!

Just. Like here there are no Sells, Bits, or trades for Cuban Cigars. No posting or info on how to get them illegally into the U S. As we don't have a section just for them, anybody is more then welcome to discuss them, do reviews on them etc.. So once again I'm sure the section is something that will carry over from CS.

Thanks for the good questions


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Nobody's going to try an introduce a Puffer line of cigars are they? J/K
Joined CL a couple months ago and overall I got a friendly vibe from it but I frequent CS and one other local board and just found I did not have the time to dedicate there so I quietly left as work has been super busy and it is just tough to keep up here. The local board is not as tough as it's a small group and not as much activity like CS plus I see a good amount of the members at small localized herfs. Plus I just felt like I was cheating being there.:r I just hope the merger of boards does not make it to cumbersome and the tight knit feeling does not dissipate and get lost. Welcome to the board!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Ha ha Joe that is awesome stuff! Hey Katy is become a hotbed for cigars! There is a Cigar Bar and B&M that are just over a year old, and another new Cigar Bar that just had their Grand Opening a couple weeks ago.


I'm going to be in Navasota on Nov. 1 for a pig roast. Katy isn't that far out of the way but I don't think I'm going to be able to swing by there or else I'd give you a call.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Neoflex trust me when I say we all want to keep the tight knit feel of both forums and we will all work hard to do that!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

tx_tuff said:


> Neoflex trust me when I say we all want to keep the tight knit feel of both forums and we will all work hard to do that!


 Said it before ... so I can remember it now.... the guests make the party. If the host wants to interject and Fck it up... wouldn't the partiers go elsewhere?

They are cigar boards not life and death. Well maybe they are closer to life and death. Hell I love my cigar boards. I'm freaked!!! Wait I don't know what to be freaked about yet.

OK, I'm fine. :r

The world is going to shit around us and we spend our time on this stuff. SHows how much everyone cares. :tu


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Who's the coolest member of Cigar Live? I heard it was JoeyBear :tu :ss


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

We have cool members? LOL ok I would say the coolest member is me, I mean come on! Joking. We have some good characters over there, I would say one of the funnest and coolest would be one of the Mods, John Rider.


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

:blWelcome Frank:bl

You and Da Klugs are awesome for what you are doing, time is probably our most valuable asset and you guys are using a bunch for everyones benefit of having a smooth transition. Thank You:ss


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

stirwood said:


> :blWelcome Frank:bl
> 
> You and Da Klugs are awesome for what you are doing, time is probably our most valuable asset and you guys are using a bunch for everyones benefit of having a smooth transition. Thank You:ss


couldnt agree more!
:tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> The world is going to shit around us and we spend our time on this stuff. SHows how much everyone cares. :tu


Well, I'm here every day. I can't remember the last time I looked at how my 401k was doing. :ss:hn:chk


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

stirwood said:


> :blWelcome Frank:bl
> 
> You and Da Klugs are awesome for what you are doing, time is probably our most valuable asset and you guys are using a bunch for everyones benefit of having a smooth transition. Thank You:ss


Puff will be my home, I want to help make it the best it can be!

And I want to thank Dave, he is the one who came up with this idea and asked me to join him with it!


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ratters said:


> Well, I'm here every day. I can't remember the last time I looked at how my 401k was doing. :ss:hn:chk


I don't know whether to laugh or cry about that statement. You are right though, its a great place to forget about work, stress, whatever and just talk or read about our crazy hobby.

Welcome. CL seems like a nice place and hopefully Puff will be just as great as CS. I have very little time outside my real hectic life, so these forums and herfin with friends is a welcome break. Definitely not worth getting worked up about.:ss


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Herfing with friends! That is what it is all about!


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

BigVito said:


> What about assless chaps?


V, you are my new hero!!!

LMAO! I will see you on the 18th.

Anyway, Frank it's nice to see you here on CS. As most member's I was a bit worried at first, but the more I read the more I'm encouraged. I've only been an active member since March of this year, but what I've seen here at Club Stogie has been truly remarkable. I'm not sure what Cigar Live is like I've never visted the site, but Club Stogie's most amazing cultural strength is the generosity. Most cigar smokers I've met in life have been generous folks, but I've never seen anything like what I've seen by CS gorillas. Whether it's towards the troops, a newbie, or myself, the gorillas are always more happy giving away a great stick than they are smoking one themselves. That's the one cultural attribute I hope we don't loose when we're combined into Puff.com.

I do have one question, what do you think is the most redeeming aspect of the Cigar Live culture?

Mike


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to the steamy Jungle, Frank!
So, whatcha smokin'?
And whatcha wearin'?
:ss


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

357 said:


> V, you are my new hero!!!
> 
> LMAO! I will see you on the 18th.
> 
> ...


I can promise you the generosity will not change!!! Because I feel it is just as strong on CL as it is here. I often wonder what kind of jobs these members have that they can send out 100s of dollars of cigars out, sometimes to people they don't even know!!

The most redeeming aspect for me is that we try to get all these great people out to meet each other!! I can not put into words how greatful I am for all the great people I have meet not only in the Houston area but out of towners that I comsider great friends now, hell family!! When I first started CL I was going thru a major change in my life (just divorced). CL helped me get thru some rough times and my life is totally different because of it.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> Welcome to the steamy Jungle, Frank!
> So, whatcha smokin'?
> And whatcha wearin'?
> :ss


Tonight I nubbed me a Illusione mk, my first mk. I love that size and it was a very good smoke!

I'm wearing a gun right now.


----------



## 357 (May 3, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I can promise you the generosity will not change!!! Because I feel it is just as strong on CL as it is here. I often wonder what kind of jobs these members have that they can send out 100s of dollars of cigars out, sometimes to people they don't even know!!
> 
> The most redeeming aspect for me is that we try to get all these great people out to meet each other!! I can not put into words how greatful I am for all the great people I have meet not only in the Houston area but out of towners that I comsider great friends now, hell family!! When I first started CL I was going thru a major change in my life (just divorced). CL helped me get thru some rough times and my life is totally different because of it.


Frank,

I'm glad to hear it. I have met quite a few guys through Club Stogie. I've yet to be disappointed. So far each and everyone of them have been real "salt of the earth" types. It seems that won't change too much once this merger is complete.

Thanks again for your reassurance.

Mike


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

tx_tuff said:


> I'm wearing a gun right now.


Hell, I always wear a gun.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Rev. Zack said:


> thats a funny thread


Interesting for sure.


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



PerpetualNoob said:


> I won't deny that it has a seriously alien quality to it, like, "Martian alien". I'm no world food expert, but I don't know of anything quite like it anywhere else in the world. I've seen the fat, bald-headed guy on Travel Chanel so I know plenty of other people eat far, far stranger things. It's not ambrosia, or anything, so if you hate it you will probably always hate it, and it's not a taste that's worth cultivating. I wouldn't turn it down, but I also wouldn't go out of my way to get it, either.
> 
> What you're willing to eat, and how far you're willing to go to make it palatable, is a function of just how hungry you are, and what your other options are.


This reminds me of that bet I made about eating an earthworm in high school....


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



Laserjock said:


> This reminds me of that bet I made about eating an earthworm in high school....


Dude, Bro, you can't tease me like that!! Details, dammit!


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



SmokeyJoe said:


> Hey Frank... glad to have you. Probably a good idea in the scheme of things.
> 
> Maybe you could share a little about the reactions to the sale over at CL and how that board is coping with the changes.
> 
> ...


*Welcome Frank to CS. I know change is difficult for most folks but I can see where we will learn from each other and bond with members from each group.

We have gatherings in the areas where we live, called Herf's, where we personally get together and share some food, cigars, conversation, and did I mention cigars? Seriously, we have built some great friendships with members at CS and there is a honest caring for each other here.

Most of the time you will get understanding and sharing from the members regardless of the amount of time, newbie to long standing members, spent on the site. We share pictures of our gatherings, of special projects we have built, including the one thing we all have in common, cigars. We love our favorites and we laugh at the "dog rockets" we have smoked over the years.

But most of all we share a friendship and are concerned that the relationships will somehow be changed, and not necessarily for the better. I am optimistic that we will engage in conversations that we will each find stimulating and enjoyable, like that first cigar that you could find nothing wrong with and the price was unbelievable from the very start.

Change is tough, and is sometimes scary, sort of like the first time you dated someone you cared about and were careful not to offend them but just enjoyed being there with them regardless where you were didn't much matter.

Well that is how most of us feel about Club Stogie. We love to come here and talk about cigars, and we are fearful that it will change in the future to the point where we may not like coming back. Our feeling are sensitive and we are afraid of being hurt, or worse, left behind or just left out.

I am excited that we will find new friendships and have great times talking about the one thing we all have in common our favorite smoke, or place to smoke, or favorite beverage to have with that first cigar of the day.

You are welcome to stay as long as you like, just remember we are all new at this and I hope we find the future even more warm and welcoming then our previous home.** Thanks for letting me go on and I hope I didn't ramble on to long.* :tu


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Greetings Club Stogie members*



ElkTwin said:


> I think cross-board pollination is a great idea. We are much stronger together than we are apart!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Amen!*


----------

